# Firestone Bicycle Speedometer



## whizzer52 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi,

I have a super nice original 26" ladies Firestone bike with horn tank, rack, light, etc. but no speedometer.  My question is this.  What manufacturer and type of speedometer would be authentic for this mid 1950's middle weight bike.  Did Firestone make a speedo?  I know Monark made these bikes for Firestone.

Thanks


----------

